
User finds crypto miner in “free” 3D modeling software - rrauenza
https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/comments/bsnez3/psa_gentleman_in_creality_fb_group_discovers/
======
rrauenza
Quoting:

 _little blurb about it on the CEO 's linkedin
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rafael-lima-
ab97a860/de](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rafael-lima-ab97a860/de)

We are creating the first decentralized computing network, distributing
professional free software and monetizing it through crypto mining and
blockchain Technology._

